# Neurontin



## daedsiluap (Sep 7, 2009)

I'm a sixteen year old whose IBS started when I got my gall bladder removed two years ago. Recently I went to the neurologist (I was born with a giant birth mark on my head that we get checked every now and again for cancer) and when he heard about my problems he exprimentally prescribed me Neurontin. He said that while it was prescribed to people with epilepsy, it helped women in menopause with hot flashes. His theory is that it helps when your body is overreacting to whatever is happening. So far, it's been working. I haven't had diarrhea in over two and a half weeks, and I've definitely been eating some trigger foods. I was just wondering if anyone else was prescribed this and if it's worked for them.


----------



## toughjourney (Feb 10, 2010)

I have never used it, but I looked it up. It is indeed an anticonvulsant. You can get further information on this med at http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmedhealth/PMH0000940. I am sure that your doctor is carefully monitoring you while you are taking this med.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Awesome News! Hope your success continues. If, however, it doesn't, you can always try bile salt binders like Questran (powder form) or Colestid (pill form). Some folks who have D after having their gall bladders out find it helps firm up their BM's.


----------



## degrassi (Jun 10, 2003)

I have taken Neurontin along with a few other anticonvulsants used to treat nerve pain. None of them helped my IBS, and some actually made it much worse. For me the side effects were terrible and not worth taking them any longer as they weren't helping with my pain as they were prescribed. Here is a thread from last month about neurontin(gabapentin) http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?/topic/132005-gabapentin/page__p__813049__hl__gabapentin__fromsearch__1#entry813049If its working for you then thats great. But make sure you are monitoring your side effects. Neurontin cause my to have very bad depression and tingling in the feet and face.


----------



## PD85 (Aug 19, 2010)

I was on Neurontin for a few months and I don't remember it having any effect on my bowels at all (IBS-D).


----------

